# Lost Orange Pyranha Burn on Clear Creek



## Ferg1975

I too lost an orange Burn on Saturday 6/14/14 above Tunnel 1. Mine is a large with a Ten Mile Creek kayak shop sticker on the stern. Please contact me: [email protected] or call/txt at 720-252-6088. Thanks!


----------



## wyosam

I think organizing lost boat threads by color and model is a nice trend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cadster

There was a red kayak on the right bank between Elbow Falls and Screaming Quarter Mile yesterday afternoon, 6/16. Seems like it must have been pulled up and left behind. Saw it driving the highway.


----------



## Dave Frank

Details Bruno. Big beat down in Mr Bill?


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## craven_morhead

Pretty sure the boat on the river-right shore is a Nomad from another misadventure.


----------



## Dave Frank

Must be a cross platform
Issue, as rumps photos just look like icons on my iPhone. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## RyanStrong

There seemed to be a orange kayaked pinned against the wall on river right just above Screaming 1/4 mile today. Looked like you might need some rope work to get in position just to retrieve it.


----------



## Roy

Last night, 6/17, there was an orange kayak pinned on river right across from the Lower CC takeout, just above the dam. Kinda looked like a Burn, but who knows...the deck was facing the wall. At current flows, this will take either a rappel from above to clip into it, or some live bait action from a little cave/eddy upstream. Don't forget about the dam just below if you go for it--that hole looks chunky! Good luck!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

I think its time to road trip to Colorado and impose maritime salvage laws and build up me quiver of kayaks???


----------



## duct tape

Don't forget the lost paddles, pfds, ropes (many), sprayskirts, helmets, "unused" groover etc. etc. etc. items. A veritable smorgasbord of opportunities.


----------



## craven_morhead

It only works real well if you're interested in likely cracked boats with half the outfitting stripped out though. Kind of a niche market.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

Two burns might make one good one!


----------



## blutzski

Found mine at I-76 and Federal. 
You're welcome to it if you want it.


----------



## Skillkilla

damn !


----------



## wyosam

That'll buff right out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## duct tape

wyosam said:


> That'll buff right out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Good one!

Blitz ski, sorry about your boat but good thing you weren't still in it.


----------



## Dave Frank

Is the other one pinned right above the dam after the 1/4 mile? Something large and orange was there WEdnesday night.


----------



## lmyers

I'm curious how much of the outfitting survived? Were float bags, throw rope, etc gone? Not trying to give anyone shit, just wondering if everything was ripped from the inside, looks like the boat had a rough time. Glad you weren't in it...


----------



## Dave Frank

It is clear to me that these large boats are not packing enough floatation to survive unmanned descents.

I think boats should have a higher survival rate if they were filled with as much floatation as is possible. I've been wondering about using fattty bike tubes or small truck tubes that would really expand to the full size of the rear, as well as the front.


----------



## blutzski

Surprisingly, the outfitting did remarkably well. I lost one float bag but the other was still inside. I wear all my rescue gear, so there was nothing else to loose. I haven't done a full inventory of the outfitting but it looks like it is all there, just shifted around. One rivet holding the seat cushion on was ripped out. Some minicell that was under the seat may be gone. 

According to Google Maps the boat went 18 miles. I rode the entire stretch on my bike the next day (including through Coors before getting kicked out by security) and the boat went through some heavy $#!+ including Rigor, SQM, the dam, some seriously ugly low-head dams on Coors property and in Wheatridge, and some strainer filled junky rapids below Coors. There is no way an unmanned boat is going to survive that journey. 

We chased the boat for a while before it disappeared into Coors. It was already dark. With respect to Dave's observation, the problem is not having equal flotation front and rear. The rear end would come up and the front end sucked down. Then the front would get pummeled on a rock and the boat violently flipped. I'm not sure if there is a way to correct that since the difference in volume between the stern and bow is so large. Certainly some rodeo float bags in the front might help if you're able to get your boat out relatively quickly. I like the idea of inflating some inner tubes in there.


----------



## KSC

Boat is at dam takeout. Surprisingly good shape. Needs a small weld in the side. Come pick up your shit.


----------



## Dave Frank

Nice work whoever the three guys were that pulled this boat out. Looked like a difficult extraction and apparently the didn't even know the owner. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## Dave Frank

Hopefully the owner got this, as it is no longer at the dam take out. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## trentm

Hello, 
I if it is a large pyrahnah burn, i rescued it. it was pinned on an undercut on the river right side right above the diversion dam. it was in a super nasty place so i couldnt get it the first day. the second day (yesterday) my friends and i had nothing to do so we decided to give er another go. we repeled down from above it and managed to get a line on it and pull it out. the boat was pretty beat. there was a huge dent above the knee brace and holes everywhere. there was no name in the boat so i left it leaning on the gaurd rail above the diversion dam. hope this helps!


----------

